# Need Replacement GM For BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey League ( Check Post # 58 For Info )



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

I've set up a few of these over the last few years for different groups over at Yahoo. They're really a lot of fun and don't take up too much time to set things up. If I could get around 8 to 12 players interested I could set one up for posters on this site. All I ask is if you agree to join that you actually do participate. Here are all the rules and info from another league I am currently running:

- you have to get a Yahoo e-mail account to sign up


- there is a limit of 12 players in this League so it is on a " first come first served " basis but I do ask that if you join that you will actually particiape and not just disappear after the draft.

- the draft take place over the weekend and I will try to set up a time that works for everybody. It is best to arrive at least 15 minutes early since it can take a while for your server to upload the draft board. The draft order will be randomly selected by Yahoo and we are using the 1st to last and then last to 1st method of drafting. If you have never done this type of draft before or if you just want a refresher then I highly suggest taking part in a couple of Mock Drafts before our draft takes place.

- your roster will have to include the following:
Centers - 2
Left Wingers - 2
Right Wingers - 2
Defenseman - 4
Goalies - 2
Utility Player ( any position except Goalie ) - 2
Bench Players ( these players can be any position but I strongly recommend having at least 1 extra Goalie ) - 6
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total number of players on each roster - 20





You will have to change your roster on a daily basis ( you can do the whole week at once if you prefer ) to make sure that all your roster spots for each day are taken up by players actually playing that day. Every day you need to have 2 Centers, 2 LWers, 2 RWers, 4 Defensemen, 2 Goalies and 2 Utility players on your daily roster. Moving players around is easy and is explained on the board.






Scoring for our League will be:

Skaters: 1 point for Goals, Assists, Points, Plus/Minus, Power Play Points, Short Handed Points and Shots on Goal

Goalies: 1 point for Wins, Shut outs, Goals Against Average and Save Percentage


Our league will be using the " Head to Head " option which simply means that each week ( Monday to Sunday ) you will face a different opponent and each category you win will be a point for you in the standings. For example - in the 1st week I win 6 of the above categories while losing 5 categories and in the 2nd week I win 6 while losing 4 and tying 1 category then my record after 2 weeks is 12-9-1 for a total of 25 points. I know it sounds a bit confusing but once we get started it's actually pretty simple to follow. 


If you have any questions about rosters, drafting, scoring or anything else to do with the League just send me a PM. If you want to join you can also PM me and remember that the maximum is 12 teams including mine.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

* BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey League Lineup*

1 - BostonBob's Bruins ( managed by BostonBob )
2 - nitewings ( managed by niteshift )
3 - Burkey-Less Leafs ( managed by monkE )
4 - ???? ( managed by Alkatraz )
5 - KB3 ( managed by 118869 )


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well someone is going to have to represent the Burky-less Leafs. Plus I have to make sure that Toronto beats Boston one way or another  count me in


-I do have to work on Saturday, so evening or Sunday for the draft would be best for me - thx


Might as well call the team Burkey-Less Leafs!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been watching the tv show "The League" and am eager to try a pool for the first time. If you'll accept complete newbs I'm in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> I've been watching the tv show "The League" and am eager to try a pool for the first time. If you'll accept complete newbs I'm in.


First of all - The League is a great show but unfortunately we do not have a Shiva Trophy for the eventual winner. As long as you know your hockey you will do fine. I will PM you some more info.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't wait to get the ball rolling, can call my team the nitewings managed by myself of course. Saturday evening and Sunday afternoon work best for me, back to work Sunday Evening.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Come on - where are all the NHL fans on this site ???? I would like to get at least 2 more players so we can do the draft this Saturday night. It's all for fun and really doesn't take much more than 15 minutes to set your lineup for each week's games.


EDIT - Need at least 1 more player to set up the league.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Did the mock draft as recommended. The app makes it super easy, even for a newb like me.

Looking forward to this 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Did the mock draft as recommended. The app makes it super easy, even for a newb like me.


Great - try a few so you are ready for the real one. Figured out a team name yet ????


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

OK guys - I set up the league so here is how to join:

- go here: http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/register/joinleague?.scrumb= .

- under Accept Invite enter League ID ( 58597 ) and League Password ( quitbettmanquit ).

- enter your team name and other info then hit Save and Continue.

- review everything and then hit Register Now and you should be in.

Right now I have the Draft starting Saturday night at 8 pm but that can be changed. I guess we need to decide if we want to go ahead with only 5 players or wait a bit to see if anybody else wants to join and then do the draft next week probably on Thursday or Friday night. Let me know what you guys think. By the way - if you have a friend who is not a BC Aquaria member that you think would want to join then give them the above info as it really would be more fun with a few more players.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

as of 7:00 this morning we only had two teams registered on the league. Come on people, let's get some more action here.... how do we not have any more fantasy hockey fans on BCA???? with the amount of time we all spend online I thought this would be a slam dunk!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh ya guys do the mock draft to get used to it... pretty slick system where you can actually queue up your short list


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Really. Really. only three of us into the fantasy hockey thing, or is it all just hockey in general. Come on people whats a little competition among friends


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Just registered


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Registered


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Just registered


Great - glad to have you.



Alkatraz said:


> Registered


Excellent - nice team name too. :lol:


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

*BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey League Lineup*

1 - BostonBob's Bruins ( managed by BostonBob )
2 - nitewings ( managed by niteshift )
3 - Burkey-Less Leafs ( managed by monkE )
4 - Witty team name( managed by Alkatraz )
5 - KB3 ( managed by 118869 )
6 - House Stark ( managed by ngo911 )

Still waiting for 118869 to officially register with Yahoo but I'll send him a PM. So now comes the big question - do you want to go ahead with the Draft tonight at 8 pm with 6 players or do you prefer waiting until next week and hope that we can get a few more players to sign up ???? Let me know what you prefer. I did send PMs to all the players that were involved in the last Fantasy League on this site but only 1 person responded so far and he didn't want to join.

EDIT - Just a reminder that if you have never been in a Fantasy League before it really helps to do a few Mock Drafts. Try one or two picking early and also late in the 1st Round so you will be prepared wherever you end up in our Draft.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

we've got the 6 we were looking for.... by now everyone has seen this thread im sure.. might as well complete the draft if everyone is available tonight. my opinion anyway


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd like to join if there is still space.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

get in there joe... lots of room 

instructions on page one of the thread


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Joined! ....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

draft is in about 1 hour 45 minutes!!!!!!!!!!! last chance to join up everyone!!!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

We need 1 more player to sign up as we can't do the draft with an odd number of teams. If you guys know anybody that is interested tell them to sign up ASAP.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hey bob... change the title of the thread to: NEED ONE MORE FOR FANTASY HOCKEY.... so people don't actually have to click on it to know


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

The Draft will be happening at 8 pm. I'm going to set up a team using the " Auto Pick " function which means they will automatically pick the next highest ranked player based on their team needs. After the draft is completed I will post the roster and I'm sure that somebody will takeover the team before the season starts. That's what I did in another league I ran last year that needed another team to register and it worked out OK.


EDIT - don't forget to arrive around 7:45 just to make sure everything is working OK.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

good thinking bob


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

And there you go - Team Auto Picks ends up with the number 1 pick. :lol:


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

is it possible to join using gmail?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

brezilian said:


> is it possible to join using gmail?


Since the draft is over and you will be taking over a team I will have to try to register you so PM me your mailing address. If you get in you will be taking over the Auto Picks team which actually got the top pick in the entire draft. Here is the roster:

Round 1 ( 1st overall )	Steven Stamkos ( TB - C )
Round 2 ( 16th overall ) Zach Parise ( Min - LW )
Round 3 ( 17th overall ) Ilya Kovalchuk ( NJ - LW )
Round 4 ( 32nd overall ) Eric Staal ( Car - C )
Round 5 ( 33rd overall ) Anze Kopitar ( LA - C )
Round 6 ( 48th overall ) Jarome Iginla ( Cgy - RW )
Round 7 ( 49th overall ) Ilya Bryzgalov ( Phi - G )
Round 8 ( 64th overall ) Gabriel Landeskog ( Col - LW )
Round 9 ( 65th overall ) Martin St. Louis ( TB - RW )
Round 10 ( 80th overall ) Braden Holtby ( Was - G )
Round 11 ( 81st overall ) Mark Streit ( NYI - D )
Round 12 ( 96th overall ) Dion Phaneuf ( Tor - D )
Round 13 ( 97th overall ) Jack Johnson ( Cls - D )
Round 14 ( 112th overall ) Ryan Whitney ( Edm - D )
Round 15 ( 113th overall ) Wayne Simmonds ( Phi - RW )
Round 16 ( 128th overall ) P.A. Parenteau ( Col - RW )
Round 17 ( 129th overall ) Ray Whitney ( Dal - LW )
Round 18 ( 144th overall ) Stephen Weiss ( Fla - C )
Round 19 ( 145th overall ) Brian Elliott ( StL - G )
Round 20 ( 160th overall ) Dennis Wideman ( Cgy - D )


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

If anybody has any questions about how to set up your daily roster or anything else just send me a PM.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for organizing it all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I double that Thank You Bob.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ill triple that then. Thanks BOB and have fun everyone.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

dang, didn't think you'd do the draft that quick. guess I'll have to work with what i got.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Thanks so much for organizing it all!





niteshift said:


> I double that Thank You Bob.





118869 said:


> Ill triple that then. Thanks BOB and have fun everyone.


No problem guys - let the smack talk begin.



JoeMc said:


> dang, didn't think you'd do the draft that quick. guess I'll have to work with what i got.


Sorry about that Joe - I thought you knew we were doing the draft Saturday night when you signed on.  Anyway - you ended up with a pretty strong team especially up front and you can always start reshaping your line-up immediately via trades and/or waiver pickups.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

no prob, I guess I didn't read the whole thread. I love tinkering through waivers, don't like the wait period though.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Still waiting to hear back from brezilian to see if he wants to take over The Auto Picks team.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

*Final Lineup For 2013 BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey League *

1 - BostonBob's Bruins ( managed by BostonBob )
2 - nitewings ( managed by niteshift )
3 - Burkey-Less Leafs ( managed by monkE )
4 - Witty team name( managed by Alkatraz )
5 - KB3 ( managed by 118869 )
6 - House Stark ( managed by ngo911 )
7 - Joe's Bros ( managed by JoeMc )
8 - brezilian ( managed by brezilian )

I just noticed that I made a couple of small mistakes when I set up the scoring categories for the league. I just switched Goals Against to Goals Against Average and also Saves to Save Percentage. So now the scoring stats for the Goalies look like what I outlined in my original post in this thread - Wins, Goals Against Average, Save Percentage and Shutouts.

EDIT - I also just switched it so all 8 teams will make the Playoffs which will be the final 3 weeks of the NHL regular season. I originally had 6 teams making the Playoffs because I thought we would be doing the league with only 6 teams.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Now that we are ready to go here are a few notes from your much beloved and respected Commissioner:


- you can start moving around your daily line-ups starting with January 19th. Since our " weeks " go from Monday to Sunday this means that the first week of scoring ( Week 12 of the schedule ) will only be 2 days. The trick is obviously to get as many players playing each day onto that day's roster. Keep in mind that your Goalies need to make at least 3 Appearances per Week although that will likely be waived for Week 12. A bit of advice for some of my fellow GMs - a few of you really need to add some more Defensemen to your roster either by trade or waiver pick-ups. Since you can play at least 4 of them every day I recommend having at least 6 blueliners on your roster. One more thing - if you make any kind of player move ( trade or waiver pick-up ) then you will have to once again reset reset your daily roster after the xchanges have been made to your team roster.

- if you see a red asterisk beside one of your player's names you should click on it as it might contain injury news, line shuffling or other news that might affect your players performance.

- each team contains 2 Injured Reserve ( IR ) spots. If one of your players gets injured you will have to wait until he gets put on Yahoo's official IR list ( sometimes this will happen a few days later than the real NHL IR list ) then you can put that player on one of your IR spots and pick up another player ( regardless of position ) off the waiver list as a replacement for the injured player. Once that injured player is taken off the Yahoo IR list you do not have to immediately put him back on your daily roster but you will not be able to make any other player moves until he is put back on your active roster.

- brezilian has just proposed a trade to me and I have accepted. If any GM feels that the trade is too one-sided they can vote to veto the trade but I have only seen that happen once before and it was because the 2 GMs were brothers and one was definitely trying to help out the other one. If you have no problem with the trade then you don't need to do anything. Trades ( like waiver moves ) take 48 hours to go through.

- if anybody has any questions about setting up your daily roster, trades or anything else just send me a PM.

- that's it so have fun and accept the fact that the best you can hope for is 2nd place. :bigsmile:


EDIT - I forgot to add how you can search the waiver list to see who is still available. To view the waiver list click on " Players " and then " Player List " and that will take you to the list of all the players still available. You can either check out the entire list or narrow down your search by any position, rankings, scoring stats, etc.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

> . Keep in mind that your Goalies need to make at least 3 Appearances per Week although that will likely be waived for Week 12.


If I have 3 goalies, do all 3 have to play 3 games a week?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> If I have 3 goalies, do all 3 have to play 3 games a week?


Nope - the team total has to be 3. So in your case if Rask ( and I will get him from you at some point !!!! ) plays 3 games in a certain week then it doesn't matter what Schneider and Anderson do for that week. Of course since our Goalie categories include Wins and Shutouts the more all your Goalies play the better chance you have of winning those 2 categories.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Still waiting to hear back from 2 GMs about some trade proposals.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a reminder that the NHL starts for real tomorrow so you start setting up your Daily Roster ASAP. Since the " weeks " in this league normally go from Monday to Sunday Yahoo has decided to make the first week ( Week 12 according to Yahoo ) of league play go from Saturday ( January 19th to Sunday January 27th ). So the 3 Game Minimum for your Goalies will apply to the opening " week " of our league.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

One thing I forgot to mention earlier ( and this goes out especially to those that are doing this kind of league for the first time ) is a cool option on our league page called StatTracker. You get up to the minute scoring updates so you can keep track of your nightly points plus you can see how you are doing in that week's matchups. You can also keep an eye on all the other matchups going on plus all the NHL scores. It's definitely a great tool to use in this type of Fantasy League.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like there will be a new BCAquaria champ this year, I've been far too busy and never had a chance to get a team going to defend my title this year. Good luck to all.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

is monkE abandoning his team? doesn't seem like he is changing his line up at all!!! i want to be in first place!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nope not abandoning.... just relaxing


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

monkE said:


> nope not abandoning.... just relaxing


Come on Mike - you need to start participating. I just sent you an e-mail about an open IR spot on your team.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

g_spyder91 said:


> Looks like there will be a new BCAquaria champ this year, I've been far too busy and never had a chance to get a team going to defend my title this year. Good luck to all.


Sorry about that - I did send a PM to everybody that posted in the League thread but I guess you never posted in it. I might be able to get you a team in another League I'm running since one guy has totally disappeared since the Draft. I've given him another 48 hours to start participating - if he doesn't show up are you interested in taking over his team ???? Here is the roster he drafted:

1st Round ( 12th overall ) Jonathan Quick ( Goalie )

2nd Round ( 13th overall ) Pekka Rinne ( Goalie )

3rd Round ( 36th overall ) Bobby Ryan ( LW )

4th Round ( 37th overall ) Jordan Eberle ( RW )

5th Round ( 60th overall ) Mike Richards ( C/LW )

6th Round ( 61st overall ) Marian Hossa ( RW )

7th Round ( 84th overall ) Nail Yakupov ( RW )

8th Round ( 85th overall ) Dustin Brown ( LW/RW )

9th Round ( 108th overall ) Ryan Getzlaf ( Center )

10th Round ( 109th overall )	Drew Stafford ( RW )

11th Round ( 132nd overall ) Valtteri Filppula ( C/LW )

12th Round ( 133rd overall ) Paul Stastny ( Center )

13th Round ( 156th overall ) Chris Stewart ( RW )

14th Round ( 157th overall ) Ryan Whitney ( Defenseman )

15th Round ( 180th overall ) Joni Pitkanen ( Defenseman )

16th Round ( 181st overall ) Marek Zidlicky ( Defenseman )

17th Round ( 204th overall ) Nick Leddy ( Defenseman )

18th Round ( 205th overall ) Semyon Varlamov ( Goalie )

19th Round ( 228th overall ) Clarke MacArthur ( LW )

20th Round ( 229th overall ) Mikhail Grabovski ( Center )

21st Round ( 252nd overall ) Jake Gardiner ( Defenseman )

22nd Round ( 253d overall ) Ryan Malone ( LW )

23rd Round ( 276th overall ) Kyle Wellwood ( C/RW )

24th Round ( 277th overall ) Ben Bishop ( Goalie )


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

not to be mean but thats a horrible team to take over. his best player is hossa and everything after that is all question marks.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

118869 said:


> not to be mean but thats a horrible team to take over. his best player is hossa and everything after that is all question marks.


I think that team is far from being horrible. He's got 2 top 10 Goalies ( Quick and Rinne ) and a bunch of good forwards ( Ryan, Eberle, Richards, Hossa, Brown and Getzlaf ). The weakest part of that team is definitely on the blueline - he waited waaaaaaay too long ( 14th Round ) to start picking Defenseman ( by that time I had already picked 6 Defensemen - Letang, Boyle, Suter, Keith, Shattenkirk and Seabrook ) so whoever runs that team will have to shore up that position.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

the goalies are okay but those only get you a few points i find the players being more important I know its early into the season but doesnt look too good for that team


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok i totally didn't realize that you can drop and add players from the free agent market.... i drafted really poorly and ended up with a bunch of centers and not enough wingers or d-men. Think i got the hang of it now... 

How come i don't see any stats by my players? how do i know where i am in the overall rankings????


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

At the end of the week the stats get updated. I think a week runs sunday to sunday.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ha the only fantasy hockey in bc is the canucks winning the cup. jk i dont care about hockey anymore . greedy buggers


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> ha the only fantasy hockey in bc is the canucks winning the cup. jk i dont care about hockey anymore . greedy buggers


when did Debby Downer get on here?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

monkE said:


> Ok i totally didn't realize that you can drop and add players from the free agent market.... i drafted really poorly and ended up with a bunch of centers and not enough wingers or d-men. Think i got the hang of it now...
> 
> How come i don't see any stats by my players? how do i know where i am in the overall rankings????


I kept trying to tell you that you needed to make some moves but you never responded to my PMs or e-mails. You definitely are top heavy with Centers with 8 of them currently on your roster. With Lupul now on the IR ( I've been telling you for a few days to put him on one of your IR Spots and replace him with another player off the waiver list ) you have 4 LWers, 2 RWers and 4 Defensemen. Your first move should be to put Lupul on the IR and grab another RW or Defnseman. Secondly - try and trade a couple of your Centers ( look around the rest of the League and see who needs to add a Center ) for some RW or Defensemen. And start setting up your daily roster. The current stats can be seen on your Team Page - right above the player's names you can get their stats for the last 7 days, 14 days, etc. The overall standings are updated every Monday morning.



JoeMc said:


> At the end of the week the stats get updated. I think a week runs sunday to sunday.


Our " weeks " run from Monday to Sunday so a new round starts today.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like we need a new GM as monkE ( Burkey-Less Leafs ) has decided to quit. If anybody here is interested just PM me and I'll be doing this on a " first come -first served " basis. I will take over the GM duties ( basically I will only be setting up the daily roster ) until a new GM takes over. Here is the team that was drafted plus any moves that were done:

1st Round ( 2nd overall ) Sidney Crosby ( Center )

2nd Round ( 15th overall ) Jonathan Quick ( Goalie )

3rd Round ( 18th overall ) Rick Nash ( LW )

4th Round ( 31st overall ) Brad Richards ( Center )

5th Round ( 34th overall ) Ryan Nugent-Hopkins ( Center )

6th round ( 47th overall ) Jonathan Toews ( Center )

7th Round ( 50th overall ) Roberto Luongo ( Goalie )

8th Round ( 63rd overall ) Brian Campbell ( Defenseman )

9th Round ( 66th overall ) Mike Ribeiro ( Center ) * dropped for Jeff Skinner ( Center / RW ) *

10th Round ( 79th overall ) Thomas Vanek ( LW )

11th Round ( 82nd overall ) Ryan Getzlaf ( Center )

12th Round ( 95th overall ) Dustin Brown ( LW / RW )

13th Round ( 98th overall ) Kevin Bieksa ( Defenseman )

14th Round ( 111th overall ) Nail Yakupov ( RW ) * traded for Eric Staal ( Center ) *

15th Round ( 114th overall ) Oliver Ekman-Larsson ( Defenseman )

16th Round ( 127th overall ) Jake Gardiner ( Defenseman ) *dropped for Cam Fowler ( Defenseman ) *

17th Round ( 130th overall ) Jonas Hiller ( Goalie )

18th Round ( 143rd overall ) Joffrey Lupul ( LW / RW ) * now on the IR List - added Dan Girardi ( Defenseman ) *

19th Round ( 146th overall ) Tomas Fleischmann ( LW )

20th Round ( 159th overall ) Mikhail Grabovski ( Center )


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

lol and i thought i was going to have it easy this round. accept the trade bob=D


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

118869 said:


> accept the trade bob=D


I'm going to hold off on any major moves until a new GM can be found.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

anyone need some defense or goalies? i got 8d's and 4g's give me an offer=D


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

118869 said:


> anyone need some defense or goalies? i got 8d's and 4g's give me an offer=D


Well if I ever get a replacement GM for Team Need A New GM then maybe you can try and trade some of your surplus Defensemen for that team's surplus Centers.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Good news - I have found a new GM. Here is the current list of teams:


1 - BostonBob's Bruins ( managed by BostonBob )
2 - nitewings ( managed by niteshift )
3 - Witty team name( managed by Alkatraz )
4 - KB3 ( managed by 118869 )
5 - House Stark ( managed by ngo911 )
6 - Joe's Bros ( managed by JoeMc )
7 - brezilian ( managed by brezilian )
8 - Left Overs ( managed by oppai )


----------

